# Blanket chest



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's a couple of photos of my latest project


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Very nice arts and craft style.


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

Can't wait to see it all finished.


----------



## lilman (Nov 22, 2012)

Looking good! I'm finishing up one I'm donating for our department at work to raffle for the Relay for Life.


----------



## Broken Bat (Sep 4, 2012)

I can't quite tell from the pics, are those raised or flat panels? Looks great either way, I like that style of chest.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Broken Bat said:


> I can't quite tell from the pics, are those raised or flat panels? Looks great either way, I like that style of chest.


They are flat panels. 2Pcs of plywood glued back to back.


----------



## Billy De (Jul 19, 2009)

I like them, a lot of thought gone into them through book matching, well done.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

A few more pictures. Not a ton of progress the last couple of days but it's moving along.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Needs some sanding and finish work but it's getting there.


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

That looks really good!


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Finally finished sanding everything and gave it a tan this morning. I hope to have it all finished and ready for final assembly before the weekend is done.


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

I just realized from looking at the picture that the far right panel is upside down from how I wanted it to be. Oh well, I'm probably the only one who would ever notice.


----------



## wisardd1 (Nov 27, 2013)

Yep! Looks great


----------



## SeniorSitizen (May 2, 2012)

d_slat said:


> I just realized from looking at the picture that the far right panel is upside down from how I wanted it to be. Oh well, I'm probably the only one who would ever notice.


You're correct because the two center panels are what caught my eye and they're perfect so the others don't matter. :thumbsup: I really don't see a right and wrong with that panel anyway.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

And a couple of shots I took last night, after 2 coats of poly.


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

That looks really good! Mind if I "borrow" your design the next time I need a blanket chest?

Oh and I forgot to ask what color/brand stain did you use? It's a nice color!


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

That came out very nice! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Masterofnone said:


> That looks really good! Mind if I "borrow" your design the next time I need a blanket chest?


You bet, It's not really my design. The plans are available here:
http://www.woodstore.net/heirhopches.html
I just made it entirely from red oak instead of Cherry and Walnut.



Masterofnone said:


> Oh and I forgot to ask what color/brand stain did you use? It's a nice color!


It is Varathane brand Oil Based Stain, and the color is "Ipswitch Pine"
I also covered it with Varathane brand Oil based Gloss Polyurathane. The stuff is available at my local Menards store.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's a couple of pics of the outside. After I finish I'll take a few of the inside too. It could be a bit, I'll be working 60-70 hours a week for the next month.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Here's a few more pics since its done now. The last one is with its proud New owner, my wife's sister.


----------

